# Access via 'Edge' and Win10 - lost connection



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 28, 2016)

Since upgrading to Windows 10 and using Microsofts 'Edge' browser, I regularly have problems with this site.

The problem is that I get routed to the 'cannot find that page, would you like to search for it'. It appears this happens if I spend too long reading a thread, too long typing a new post, or the planets are aligned just right.

Occasionally refreshing the page will get me back to the site. Other times I have to close out of Edge and restart. Yet other times I need to ping EnWorld via command line.. 

? Any clues as to how I can avoid this issue? Its actually easier to post via my cell-phone and tap-a-talk...


----------



## Umbran (Apr 28, 2016)

Over the past couple of days, at least, I was getting database errors and "EN World is taking too long to respond" on Win7 and Chrome.  If it is only in the past few days that you've noted it, perhaps it isn't about your browser.

Browser differences can certainly lead to page rendering issues, but shouldn't lead to page request issues - it isn't like (or at least shouldn't be) that Edge asks for the page differently.  The protocol for that is about the only thing various browsers can agree upon....


----------



## Morrus (Apr 28, 2016)

When did this start? As Umbran says, we've had some technical issues the last few days including (a) a bug in the ignore function which was causing pages to time out and (b) a fire near the server host which caused a power outage.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 28, 2016)

Started months ago, but I have not been posting or lurking that much recently due to other life events... and only with EnWorld sites. Admittedly this, WOINrpg and Google are pretty much the limit of my surfing habits.

I can try to fiddler it this weekend if I have time.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 28, 2016)

Okay, that is strange, as the issues I was talking about are more recent.

As I said, there's no reason I can think of that Edge would have problems finding the pages, when other browsers do not.  How the pages look might be screwed up.  Functionality may not work, but you should at least be able to get to the site.

So, color me stumped.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 28, 2016)

And I am more stumped. Ran fiddler and the pages were the smoothest responding I have experienced in a while... and of course since I am watching.. no errors.

erg....


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 29, 2016)

Some items for your fixing:

GET http://www.enworld.org/forum/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00016l/ozzy_ignore_user.css
404 Not Found (text/html)

GET http://www.enworld.org/forum/images/Styles/Blackend/misc/unsubscribed_40b.png
404 Not Found (text/html)

GET http://www.enworld.org/forum/images/Styles/Blackend/misc/sm_newthread_40b.png
404 Not Found (text/html)

There were more missing images from the Blackend style.

GET http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/images/think_tag.gif?t=B8DJ5M3
404 Not Found (text/html)

I did get an error.. ramped up Fiddler but the error hasn't happened again


----------

